# Fuji announced two new cameras today



## cherylynne1 (Jan 15, 2016)

They look like they might be pretty interesting. 

Hands-on with the Fujifilm X-Pro2

Hands-on with the Fujifilm X70

Thoughts?


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm getting one ... maybe two.


----------



## jaomul (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice, but look at those prices


----------



## Derrel (Jan 15, 2016)

X-PRO2 sure looks spiffy.


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 15, 2016)

Its four cameras (X-Pro2, X-E2s, X70, XP90) and one lens (100-400mm).

Sadly in my experience Fuji X cameras are too small for my hands anyway. At least the X-E2 is extremely uncomfortable to hold.

The X-Pro2 with the 35mm f2 WR is very pretty, though.


----------



## goooner (Jan 18, 2016)

My mate was quite impressed with the firmware update he got on his current Fuji. The big two should learn from this-I won't hold my breath...


----------



## Derrel (Jan 18, 2016)

I saw the X Pro 1 at B&H Photo, body only, for $499 US dollars on Friday.


----------



## unpopular (Feb 12, 2016)

jaomul said:


> Nice, but look at those prices



Welcome to the wonderful world of Fuji.


----------



## Solarflare (Feb 15, 2016)

Derrel said:


> I saw the X Pro 1 at B&H Photo, body only, for $499 US dollars on Friday.


 Whow, pricey !

I see used ones for around 200€ ...

The X-Pro1 is a VERY different camera than the X-Pro2, though. For starters, it was much cheaper when introduced, than the X-Pro2 is now.


----------

